# Was the 1969 moon landing faked?



## Hooked (19/7/19)

https://www.capetownetc.com/entertainment/was-the-moon-landing-faked

"It has been called one of the greatest moments in history ever since the news of it first broke, but 50 years later, many still theorise that the moon landing of 1969 was faked.

The results of a survey conducted just before the 50th Apollo 11 anniversary also revealed that the number of people who doubt the moon landing has risen in the last 20 years. And although there is a huge body of evidence to suggest it certainly did happen, conspiracy theories surrounding the moon landings have been circulating for decades.

Many people around the world believe the landings were in fact staged by NASA to boost America’s global stature, leading them to believe they never happened at all. Many believe that the six landings between 1969 and 1972 were faked, and that the 12 astronauts who were reported to have walked on the moon never actually stepped foot on it.

One of the most popular conspiracy theories is that NASA staged the 1969 moon landing in a Hollywood Studio and that the staging was directed by Stanley Kubrick and funded by Disney.

Some theorise that the public has been misled in the way the landings happened, while others believe that only a few elements of the Apollo programme were true – for example, some are divided over whether Yuri Gargarin was actually the first ever human in space or not, but do not doubt that he did indeed travel to outer space.

Most point towards what they claim to be photographic evidence that the moon landing of 1969 was faked. For example, many point to the fact that there are no stars are visible in any of the photos taken of it.

Another claim is that there is no blast crater underneath the astronauts’ space craft, while others argue that the fact the American flag waves despite there being no wind in space is fishy.

Conspiracy theorists also claimed the landings were staged in order for the US to avoid humiliation after President John F. Kennedy declared the country would send a man to the moon before the decade concluded.

A few years later, in 1980, The Flat Earth Society popularised the conspiracy that Kubrick was behind the “staged” landing.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Adephi (19/7/19)

Hooked said:


> One of the most popular conspiracy theories is that NASA staged the 1969 moon landing in a Hollywood Studio and that the staging was directed by Stanley Kubrick and funded by Disney.



Stanley Kubrick is one of my favourite movie director/producers. And I will call a big bs on this one.

During this time Kubrick was trying to get the rights on a Napoleon movie that was eventually squashed. He then took on the Clockwork Orange movie out of his own pocket. If he was funded by Disney money would not have been an issue during this time.

Also, if you know Kubrick's movies, they are not exactly Disney friendly. I don't see why they would go into any partnership during this time.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## jtgrey (19/7/19)

I have only one thing to say about this. We live in a time of great technology. Why don't the USA turn one of their telescopes, that is actually capable of taking photos of other planets, to the moon and take a picture of the flag and foot prints that must be still on the moon and put a stop to all conspiracy? 

...... Because there is no flag and foot prints to take a photo off?. 

Even te telescopes that private people can buy today is capable of seeing the grains of sand on the moon, yet no one has ever seen the flag. Makes a person wonder

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hakhan (20/7/19)

jtgrey said:


> I have only one thing to say about this. We live in a time of great technology. Why don't the USA turn one of their telescopes, that is actually capable of taking photos of other planets, to the moon and take a picture of the flag and foot prints that must be still on the moon and put a stop to all conspiracy?
> 
> ...... Because there is no flag and foot prints to take a photo off?.
> 
> Even te telescopes that private people can buy today is capable of seeing the grains of sand on the moon, yet no one has ever seen the flag. Makes a person wonder


or a revisit


----------



## Adephi (20/7/19)

jtgrey said:


> I have only one thing to say about this. We live in a time of great technology. Why don't the USA turn one of their telescopes, that is actually capable of taking photos of other planets, to the moon and take a picture of the flag and foot prints that must be still on the moon and put a stop to all conspiracy?
> 
> ...... Because there is no flag and foot prints to take a photo off?.
> 
> Even te telescopes that private people can buy today is capable of seeing the grains of sand on the moon, yet no one has ever seen the flag. Makes a person wonder



https://www.skyandtelescope.com/observing/how-to-see-all-six-apollo-moon-landing-sites/

There might be some answers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## jtgrey (20/7/19)

Adephi said:


> https://www.skyandtelescope.com/observing/how-to-see-all-six-apollo-moon-landing-sites/
> 
> There might be some answers.


Same photos of same Place from the same people? 
Still not to trustworthy to me, i would need photos from an independent place, i am ocd that way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (20/7/19)

jtgrey said:


> Same photos of same Place from the same people?
> Still not to trustworthy to me, i would need photos from an independent place, i am ocd that way



And maybe they find the studio where they filmed at will be discovered on 20 September when they raid Area 51.

Until then I believe the facts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (21/7/19)

Seriously!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (22/7/19)

Raindance said:


> Seriously!?


For real

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (23/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (24/7/19)

I came across these pics yesterday

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

